# Wanted: Police Photos



## sgt128-13 (May 6, 2005)

This is kind of a strange request, but... I'm working on a digital imaging project and I'm looking for a specific image of a police officer or trooper; a trooper would be preferable, but not necessary. This isn't anything immoral or illigitimate. I've searched everywhere on the internet and haven't even come close to what I need so I figured I'd toss the ball out here and see if any fellow officers have something I can use.

I'm looking for a profile shot of an officer from the shoulder up. It doesn't even have to include his/her face or department patch. I would likely crop out a patch if it's visible. Ideally, I'd like the image to be from the back with the officer looking to his side. That way, the officer has some anonanimity as well as the department. Any good shots of DI's would be appreciated as well.

I know, whacked out idea, but if you're sitting on any hi-res (i.e., large)images of something like this, please email me at 
[email protected]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

This was found on a simple google search (that picture is 22k):

http://images.google.com/images?q="...=&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2004-27,GGLD:en&start=80&sa=N

Here is a personal favorite of mine:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Use this with care


----------



## sgt128-13 (May 6, 2005)

Not bad, but I need higher resolution images since the finished rendering will be 20"H x 30"W. Google image search didn't get me anything too great, that's why I thought I'd ask in case anyone had any images of their own.

I was looking for something along the lines of this image. Had to pose one of my officers to get just a draft-like feel for what I wanted:









There are several graduation photos from the Graduation Ceremony of the 77th RTT that are fantastic, but poor quality:


























Anyone happen to get some pictures from that day... or possibly know how I can obtain some hi-res copies? I'd be happy to compensate someone for the right image. If I have to let the cat out of the bag to get what I need, I'll do so.... and the end result will be worth it.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

sgt128-13";p="66147 said:


> Anyone happen to get some pictures from that day... or possibly know how I can obtain some hi-res copies? I'd be happy to compensate someone for the right image. If I have to let the cat out of the bag to get what I need, I'll do so.... and the end result will be worth it.


From time to time, there is a photographer that sells CDs full of RTT pictures on eBay.

However, if you contact the public affairs section, they might be able to hook you up or point you in the right direction to contact whoever took the photographs...


----------



## sgt128-13 (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I checked ebay.... nada. I'll give the PA office a call and see if they can hook me up.


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

That photographer would be Mark Ide, from the Worcester area...I am sure if you called CHQ in Holden they could put you in touch with him.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.telegram.com/static/gallery/ide/

e-mail Mark

[email protected]


----------



## sgt128-13 (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. I called the photo desk at the Worcester Telegram this morning and left a message for him. All the photographers had the same email address so I kinda wanted to talk to him in person. 

Again, thanks for all the help and I'll let you all know how it goes and where I'm going with this in the very near future.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Trooper David W. Moran wrote a book called "Trooper" which has his picture on the cover. ISBN: 0933341075, 1986 by Quinlan Press. 

I recall David telling me it was pure hell to get permission to use the picture on his book.

I no longer have David's contact info . . . I had arranged to have him as our guest speaker at a Police Square Club meeting probably ~15 years ago (he didn't look anything close to the picture I'm looking at right now).

David is a practicing attorney, so you should be able to find him relatively easily. Here's his info from a Google search:

David W. Moran
Firm: Moran &amp; Sweeney
Address: Seaport Landing
Suite 3
152 The Lynnway
Lynn, MA 01902
Phone: (781) 592-5800
Fax: (617) 482-6515
(781) 581-5553

Good luck.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There are a couple in here that you may want to look at.

http://www.nleomf.com/PhotoGallery/index.html


----------



## sgt128-13 (May 6, 2005)

Yeah, the MSP isn't too accomodating when it comes to their image, and understandably so. About 10 years ago I and a friend attempted to get permission from them to make a series of collectible die-cast cars and trucks using the MSP colors and logo. Their answer was no, so we never went forward. Others are out there but I don't see how they obtained permission either.

Since the graduation photos were taken by Mark Ide. he (or his employer), is the owner of them, unless he was contracted by the State Police. So, it's just a matter of giving credit where credit is due to the owner of the image. Hopefully, I can convince him to allow me to use one or two of the images; especially since I'm not looking to profit monatarily in any way from this.


----------



## sgt128-13 (May 6, 2005)

Well, I left a message for Mark Ide and he called me back this past Monday. Told him what I wanted to do and followed it up with an email. Haven't heard back.

I found a photo that wasn't his so I'm going ahead with my project, without using any of his work. In case anyone's interested, here's what I've been working on:










This is a 20" x 30" motivational poster I made and will be printing one up for my office and several for some of the guys I work with. I think it came out pretty nice.


----------



## JaneDoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Some of these might help....


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

Congrats on the pix. Looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

There should be a balloon over the Officer shaking hands with Clinton: 'Note to self, must wash hands'.


----------

